# kernel compile failure

## thecooptoo

ive done a stage 3 installation from the liveCD and cant compile a kernel

ive tried running genkernel and then manually configuring/compiling 

manual compilation

```
  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deflate.o

  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deftree.o

  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deflate_syms.o

  LD [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

  CC [M]  lib/crc-ccitt.o

  CC [M]  lib/ts_kmp.o

  CC [M]  lib/ts_bm.o

  CC [M]  lib/ts_fsm.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

/bin/sh: line 1: 10128 Killed                  ld -m elf_i386 -r -o vmlinux.o arch/x86/kernel/head_32.o arch/x86/kernel/head32.o arch/x86/kernel/head.o arch/x86/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o arch/x86/mm/built-in.o arch/x86/mach-default/built-in.o arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o arch/x86/vdso/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/x86/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/x86/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o firmware/built-in.o arch/x86/pci/built-in.o arch/x86/power/built-in.o arch/x86/video/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 137

```

```
livecd linux # tail -n 20 /var/log/genkernel.log

  LD      net/sunrpc/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

/bin/sh: line 1: 14406 Killed                  ld -m elf_i386 -r -o vmlinux.o arch/x86/kernel/head_32.o arch/x86/kernel/head32.o arch/x86/kernel/head.o arch/x86/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o arch/x86/mm/built-in.o arch/x86/mach-default/built-in.o arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o arch/x86/vdso/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/x86/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/x86/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o firmware/built-in.o arch/x86/pci/built-in.o arch/x86/power/built-in.o arch/x86/video/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 137

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

livecd linux #                                      

```

```

livecd linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Jan 2009 16:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding build bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

livecd linux #                                      
```

```
livecd linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

livecd linux #                                 
```

 any other information ?

----------

## mgrela

You may be running out of RAM. Be sure to enable some swapspace. Check dmesg for the reason of process death.

----------

## thecooptoo

not sure how much of this is relevant. if you tell me i'll prune it 

```
eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ld invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Pid: 795, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c015df24>] oom_kill_process+0x4a/0xe6

 [<c015e32f>] out_of_memory+0x165/0x19a

 [<c0160058>] __alloc_pages+0x22d/0x2bd

 [<c0161c57>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xbd/0x1a7

 [<c0161f6f>] ondemand_readahead+0x130/0x13c

 [<c0162012>] page_cache_sync_readahead+0x2b/0x31

 [<c015bbcd>] do_generic_mapping_read+0xbf/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  70   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:  22

Active:42008 inactive:8074 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:675 slab:1727 mapped:1 pagetables:123 bounce:0

DMA free:952kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7812kB inactive:304kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:12329 all_unreclai

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:1748kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:160220kB inactive:31992kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:351571

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 952kB

Normal: 15*4kB 3*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 0*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1748kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

71 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1727 pages slab

123 pages pagetables

Out of memory: kill process 795 (ld) score 2808 or a child

Killed process 795 (ld)

eth0: link down

ld invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Pid: 23721, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c015df24>] oom_kill_process+0x4a/0xe6

 [<c015e32f>] out_of_memory+0x165/0x19a

 [<c0160058>] __alloc_pages+0x22d/0x2bd

 [<c0161c57>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xbd/0x1a7

 [<c0161f6f>] ondemand_readahead+0x130/0x13c

 [<c0162012>] page_cache_sync_readahead+0x2b/0x31

 [<c015bbcd>] do_generic_mapping_read+0xbf/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  76   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   6

Active:42735 inactive:7326 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:676 slab:1728 mapped:1 pagetables:122 bounce:0

DMA free:952kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7840kB inactive:256kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:12553 all_unreclai

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:1752kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:163100kB inactive:29048kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:299037

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 952kB

Normal: 6*4kB 1*8kB 7*16kB 4*32kB 1*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 2*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1744kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

68 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1728 pages slab

122 pages pagetables

Out of memory: kill process 23721 (ld) score 3057 or a child

Killed process 23721 (ld)

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 23721, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:42263 inactive:8585 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:4 slab:1728 mapped:1 pagetables:122 bounce:0

DMA free:4kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8520kB inactive:496kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:266 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:12kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:160532kB inactive:33844kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:304877 a

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

76 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1728 pages slab

122 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 23721, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015b47f>] file_read_actor+0x9a/0xcb

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:42263 inactive:8585 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:4 slab:1728 mapped:1 pagetables:122 bounce:0

DMA free:4kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8520kB inactive:496kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:266 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:12kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:160532kB inactive:33844kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:304877 a

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

76 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1728 pages slab

122 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x80050

Pid: 23721, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c017682a>] cache_alloc_refill+0x280/0x493

 [<c0176561>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x4e/0x97

 [<c01ed845>] journal_start+0x53/0xb4

 [<c01e6157>] ext3_journal_start_sb+0x48/0x4a

 [<c01e19ac>] ext3_dirty_inode+0x27/0x6c

 [<c0192310>] __mark_inode_dirty+0x26/0x152

 [<c018abb4>] touch_atime+0xb7/0xbf

 [<c015be7a>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x36c/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:42263 inactive:8585 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:4 slab:1728 mapped:1 pagetables:122 bounce:0

DMA free:4kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8520kB inactive:496kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:266 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:12kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:160532kB inactive:33844kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:304877 a

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

75 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1728 pages slab

122 pages pagetables

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1

ld invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Pid: 14406, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c015df24>] oom_kill_process+0x4a/0xe6

 [<c015e32f>] out_of_memory+0x165/0x19a

 [<c0160058>] __alloc_pages+0x22d/0x2bd

 [<c0161c57>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xbd/0x1a7

 [<c0161f6f>] ondemand_readahead+0x130/0x13c

 [<c0162012>] page_cache_sync_readahead+0x2b/0x31

 [<c015bbcd>] do_generic_mapping_read+0xbf/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  58   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:  28

Active:40188 inactive:9873 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:679 slab:1732 mapped:1 pagetables:138 bounce:0

DMA free:952kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7568kB inactive:512kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:12982 all_unreclai

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:1764kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:153184kB inactive:38980kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:314366

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 952kB

Normal: 11*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 1*32kB 4*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1748kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

83 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1732 pages slab

138 pages pagetables

Out of memory: kill process 14406 (ld) score 3063 or a child

Killed process 14406 (ld)

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 14406, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:42452 inactive:8390 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:3 slab:1733 mapped:1 pagetables:138 bounce:0

DMA free:4kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7996kB inactive:1020kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:95 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:8kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:161812kB inactive:32540kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:320462 al

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

89 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1733 pages slab

138 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 14406, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015b47f>] file_read_actor+0x9a/0xcb

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:42452 inactive:8390 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:3 slab:1733 mapped:1 pagetables:138 bounce:0

DMA free:4kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7996kB inactive:1020kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:95 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:8kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:161812kB inactive:32540kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:320462 al

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

89 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1733 pages slab

138 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Pid: 10128, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c015df24>] oom_kill_process+0x4a/0xe6

 [<c015e32f>] out_of_memory+0x165/0x19a

 [<c0160058>] __alloc_pages+0x22d/0x2bd

 [<c0161c57>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xbd/0x1a7

 [<c0161f6f>] ondemand_readahead+0x130/0x13c

 [<c0162012>] page_cache_sync_readahead+0x2b/0x31

 [<c015bbcd>] do_generic_mapping_read+0xbf/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  83   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:  20

Active:43517 inactive:6614 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:677 slab:1717 mapped:1 pagetables:135 bounce:0

DMA free:956kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:7844kB inactive:260kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:12313 all_unreclai

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:1752kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:166224kB inactive:26196kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:292498

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 1*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 956kB

Normal: 10*4kB 7*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 1*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1744kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

74 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1717 pages slab

135 pages pagetables

Out of memory: kill process 10128 (ld) score 3063 or a child

Killed process 10128 (ld)

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 10128, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:44754 inactive:6156 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:3 slab:1717 mapped:1 pagetables:135 bounce:0

DMA free:8kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8396kB inactive:600kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:196 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:4kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:170620kB inactive:24024kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:298049 al

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

69 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1717 pages slab

135 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x1280d2

Pid: 10128, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c0168c3a>] handle_mm_fault+0x1a6/0x659

 [<c012125a>] do_page_fault+0x1ee/0x5a4

 [<c04c399a>] error_code+0x72/0x78

 [<c015b47f>] file_read_actor+0x9a/0xcb

 [<c015bca5>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x197/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:44754 inactive:6156 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:3 slab:1717 mapped:1 pagetables:135 bounce:0

DMA free:8kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8396kB inactive:600kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:196 all_unreclaimabl

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:4kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:170620kB inactive:24024kB present:211268kB pages_scanned:298049 al

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

69 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1717 pages slab

135 pages pagetables

VM: killing process ld

ld: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x80050

Pid: 10128, comm: ld Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1

 [<c0108127>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x2f

 [<c0108a6e>] show_trace+0x12/0x14

 [<c0109400>] dump_stack+0x6c/0x72

 [<c01600d8>] __alloc_pages+0x2ad/0x2bd

 [<c017682a>] cache_alloc_refill+0x280/0x493

 [<c0176561>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x4e/0x97

 [<c01ed845>] journal_start+0x53/0xb4

 [<c01e6157>] ext3_journal_start_sb+0x48/0x4a

 [<c01e19ac>] ext3_dirty_inode+0x27/0x6c

 [<c0192310>] __mark_inode_dirty+0x26/0x152

 [<c018abb4>] touch_atime+0xb7/0xbf

 [<c015be7a>] do_generic_mapping_read+0x36c/0x374

 [<c015d3f9>] generic_file_aio_read+0x147/0x16f

 [<c0179566>] do_sync_read+0xc5/0x102

 [<c0179d35>] vfs_read+0xa6/0x12f

 [<c017a16f>] sys_read+0x3d/0x61

 [<c0107026>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa1

 =======================

Mem-info:

DMA per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Normal per-cpu:

CPU    0: Hot: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0   Cold: hi:   30, btch:   7 usd:   0

Active:44754 inactive:6156 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

 free:3 slab:1717 mapped:1 pagetables:135 bounce:0

DMA free:8kB min:136kB low:168kB high:204kB active:8396kB inactive:600kB present:16256kB pages

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 206 206 206

Normal free:4kB min:1764kB low:2204kB high:2644kB active:170620kB inactive:24024kB present:211

lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

DMA: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 0kB

Normal: 0*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB =

Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

Free swap  = 0kB

Total swap = 0kB

Free swap:            0kB

57328 pages of RAM

0 pages of HIGHMEM

2294 reserved pages

68 pages shared

0 pages swap cached

0 pages dirty

0 pages writeback

1 pages mapped

1717 pages slab

135 pages pagetables

livecd linux #                                         
```

----------

## mgrela

This means, that you've run out of memory:

```

ld invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0 

<snip>

Out of memory: kill process 10128 (ld) score 3063 or a child 

```

Do you have swap enabled ? How much RAM do you have ?

----------

## thecooptoo

no swap  :oops: 

watch this space

----------

## mgrela

If the problem is fixed by enabling some swap please mark the topic with a [SOLVED] keyword. Thanks.

----------

